# What have I got myself into !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

OK, I decided to knit a cardigan for myself for a change, after casting on 159 stitches and worked about 12" I happened to look at the rest of the pattern and then Yikes I came across this 
PLEAT METHOD
Transfer next 3 sts to one dpn and the next 3 sts to another dpn. Place second dpn on top of first dpn so last st of second dpn is above first st of first dpn, Place LHN on top of both dpns, so first st from LHN is on top of last st on second dpn (you have created a large "Z" ). With RHN, k1 through the first st on all 3 needles on left hand, continue inthis manner until all sts on dpns have been worked. 

Then it says -
PLEAT ROW (RS): K1, * k8 (9, 10, 11, 12), make pleat on next 9 sts (3/3/ 3) using pleat method; rep from * 6 times more, ending with k10 (11, 12, 13, 14)  88 (96, 104, 112, 120) sts.
Work even for 8 rows.
Inc 1 st both sides every 6 rows twice  92 (100, 108, 116, 124) sts. then pattern goes on as normal, obviously the pleat method means you have to decrease, so presumably you knit one stitch through the LHN and the two dpns - what do you think -0H LORDY wish I hadnt started this


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do it one step at a time. It sounds daunting, but it is well written. You can do it.


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

take a deep breath and take it slowly


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Yes, you're right - and it's not difficult. Have you ever done a K3tog? This is the same thing, but with the three stitches on different needles.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You can do it!! Be sure to be in a quiet place with no distractions while you figure out the difficult part of the pattern. It won't take long until you have your "I get it!" moment and sail on through. You'll be SO proud of yourself after that final BO. Keep us posted on your progress. We'll be here to cheer you on.


----------



## m.r.b. (Dec 12, 2011)

You can do it! The directions are really good for making these pleats. It sounds to me that you are knitting through one stitch on all three needles at the same time. You do this for three stitches total for each pleat so in essence you are going from nine stitches down to three. Picture a Z in your mind with the top part of the Z one of the double pointed needles, the second part of the Z is the next double pointed needle and the bottom part of the Z your working left hand needle. I could picture in my mind just what they were saying to do. Sounds pretty interesting to me, can't wait to see your picture of this.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Once you work your way through the first pleat you are going to wonder what you were so worried about. You can do it.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Excellent directions and it will be beautiful when done. What color are you using?


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd like to see a picture of that sweater. Can't visualize the pleats but think will be pretty.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Think of the 3-ndl bindoff. You have two sets of sts then.
In pleats, you have three sets of sts. 
You work those sts together just like the 3-ndl bindoff.
You get a fold knitted in---forms a pleat.
I'd use 2 different cable ndls to keep the sts in order.
Sounds like a beautiful project. Be sure to post pics when done!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

You have a challenge there but I am sure you can do it. Good luck.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Gabriell said:


> I'd like to see a picture of that sweater. Can't visualize the pleats but think will be pretty.


OK thanx so far - will let you know how I get on so watch this space

here is the link to the cardigan

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arianna-cardigan
and here is the link to the yarn

http://www.deramores.com/king-cole-splash-dk?gclid=CM_s75_B-7sCFe_MtAodDQkASw

If you scroll down on yarn link you can see how it knits up


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Appears to be a knife pleat.

It doesn't say decrease but increase so there would be some A line shaping to the outer edge--very important in fabric knife pleats as well as knit ones. Do not increase more than instructed as this will throw off the "swing" of the skirt and lead to unwanted drag or drape lines.

I don't have a picture but sounds like the designer wants the knife pleats incorporated into the garment rather than the basic make a large rectangle--fold--fold--fold and then sew on band or bodice edge.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Oops your post came through before mine!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

We all have faith in you. Hang in there and you'll get it done.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

A visual (I have done this pleat for ballet slippers & really like it). I used a crochet hook for each "k3tog" & found it much easier, BTW.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Can't really tell much on the purple version photo but the model pic above the bent left arm appears to be a box pleat or used to be known as a pop dart (created by sewing the top third of a dart and back tacking--takes a lot of strain at that point). This method would eliminate the bulk of the upper portion of a pop dart--but treat the same at the stress point, i.e. would pull very snug on first or second stitch to lessen the possibility of having a hole from loose yarn (many designers don't think of these things and the sample maker does it but isn't included in the final directions).

Please let us know what happens--personally would have used a cable holder but many here like using DPNs instead.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

jvallas said:


> A visual (I have done this pleat for ballet slippers & really like it). I used a crochet hook for each "k3tog" & found it much easier, BTW.


Would you be using this technique near the toe?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Disgo, it was at the instep portion of the toe, yes, where you need to pull in a bit to get it to fit snugly on the foot. It was a while ago, but I think there were two sets of pleats on each slipper. I'll go find a photo.

Just in case anyone's going to ask, it was a $7 pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pleated-ballet-flats


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

That is one beautiful sweater! Can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's like turning the heel on a sock. My first heel was over and done before I even knew I'd done it. Just do one step at a time, you'll get it.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Me, I would have put it down, poured a glass of wine, and started a new scarf. There's nothing like meeting a challenge though !


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Read each part very slowly and do it as it directs you,it's not to hard,i know you can do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Disgo, it was at the instep portion of the toe, yes, where you need to pull in a bit to get it to fit snugly on the foot. It was a while ago, but I think there were two sets of pleats on each slipper. I'll go find a photo.
> 
> Just in case anyone's going to ask, it was a $7 pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pleated-ballet-flats


I was thinking I'd respond that this sort of challenge is what I LOVE about knitting when Disgo posted this site, for which I thank you. I DEFINITELY am going to make these slippers!

I, too, am confident you'll master this technique. Just DO it!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Duh :!:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It will be a lovely cardigan when you finish. I had to peek on Ravelry and I love the pattern.


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Take it one step at a time. The dress my granddaughter is wear in my aviator is the first dress I have made, and it also has pleats in it. Just be patient. Please post a pic when you are done.

Kim


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
Actually, it looks very similar to how you do pleats in sewing... you basically fold the fabric into whatever size "Z" you need & you sew through all the layers... 
I have a feeling it won't be too bad once you get started on it. Good luck!


----------



## janeridal (Nov 15, 2013)

It looks a really attractive design - it'll be worth the effort. And yes - of course you can do it! Just take it slowly and refuse interruptions while you learn it - and we're all cheering you on!


----------



## Carol0621 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sometimes when I see something like this part of the pattern that scares me, I make a small "swatch" and experiment with that part of the pattern. Then, when I see I understand it and know I can do it, I go back to the project. I'm not nervous or feeling defeated when it's only a little practice piece in my hands. Good luck, sounds lovely.
Carol


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> OK, I decided to knit a cardigan for myself for a change, after casting on 159 stitches and worked about 12" I happened to look at the rest of the pattern and then Yikes I came across this
> PLEAT METHOD
> Transfer next 3 sts to one dpn and the next 3 sts to another dpn. Place second dpn on top of first dpn so last st of second dpn is above first st of first dpn, Place LHN on top of both dpns, so first st from LHN is on top of last st on second dpn (you have created a large "Z" ). With RHN, k1 through the first st on all 3 needles on left hand, continue inthis manner until all sts on dpns have been worked.
> 
> ...


 WOW it does sound " scary" to me. BUT the instructions seem very straight forward. Seems doable. Good for you for plugging along. Hope to see pics when you've completed. Happy knitting!


----------



## SandyH (Apr 22, 2013)

If you go to youtube there is a video showing how to do this. Sounds hard, but seeing it done it all becomes clear. Hope you manage to get it done.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like a challenge but bet it is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Carol0621 said:


> Sometimes when I see something like this part of the pattern that scares me, I make a small "swatch" and experiment with that part of the pattern. Then, when I see I understand it and know I can do it, I go back to the project. I'm not nervous or feeling defeated when it's only a little practice piece in my hands. Good luck, sounds lovely.
> Carol


Me, too.. and it always takes the "scare" away.


----------



## cindyclark (Jul 25, 2013)

Try it. You can do it, and it sounds very pretty. Can we see a picture? Give it a try. You might find you like the variety in knitting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's why I read a pattern thoroughly before starting it so there are no surprises!
Keep at it, I bet it will be beautiful.
You can do it!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

This video makes it look easy:






Good Luck and Happy Knitting


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I love the pattern. Good luck with the pleats, I'm sure you can do it if you take it slowly and it will definitely be worth it. I've printed off the pattern but, like most things I make, I will adapt it to my liking. For instance, I would make it at least one size smaller and slightly shorter, I would shorten the sleeves and make a narrower moss stitch edging. Apart from that I shall follow the pattern exactly!! :thumbup:  ;-)


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm with all the others here that would like to see a photo of your sweater when it is done! I am sure it will be beautiful. How great that you decided to make something for yourself!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Naughty Knitter said:


> This video makes it look easy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reference. He makes it look really easy, doesn't he? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It really is kind of fun to do. Wanted to learn how to do it so made some samples. Just think about the nature of a pleat--fabric that is folded over itself. A single pleat has 3 layers of fabric in the fold. That is what your 3 needles placed over each other is about--creating the pleat. You are taking some of the stitches and using an extra needle to do the fold. Then you are securing the fold with knitting the top row together. Pleats can be done to the right or the left.

If you keep this structure concept in mind, I am sure it will all make sense as to what you are doing.

Enjoy


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a beautiful sweater, and I know you can do this. Just keep thinking how pleased and excited you'll be when this is done. We definitely need a picture!!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

You can do it. It sounds really interesting. Would love to see a picture of the finished product.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

You go girl. Just let us see it when finished. Good luck.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The thought will be worse than the doing ! Ever dreaded sorting out a cupboard?keep putting it off but when you get down to it things are never so bad . GOOD LUCK


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

caat said:


> This is a beautiful sweater, and I know you can do this. Just keep thinking how pleased and excited you'll be when this is done. We definitely need a picture!!


Thankyou all for your encouragement - tonight is the night I shall be pleating - I will post a photo when finished :-D :roll:


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Go to youtube.com and check out pleat knitting.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

m.r.b. said:


> You can do it! The directions are really good for making these pleats. It sounds to me that you are knitting through one stitch on all three needles at the same time. You do this for three stitches total for each pleat so in essence you are going from nine stitches down to three. Picture a Z in your mind with the top part of the Z one of the double pointed needles, the second part of the Z is the next double pointed needle and the bottom part of the Z your working left hand needle. I could picture in my mind just what they were saying to do. Sounds pretty interesting to me, can't wait to see your picture of this.


Great way to describe this stitch technique!! What is the name of your sweater?? Please be sure to post the finished project...sounds lovely!!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

the sweater you are knitting is gorgeous......good luck. Like others have suggested, just take it one step at a time, doing exactly what the directions tell you to do and you will be fine! Can't wait to see a picture of it here on the forum!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, the cardigan is lovely and so is the yarn ! I can't wait to see the finished product !


----------



## cottageq (Jan 13, 2014)

Also consider using a smaller gauge double pointed needle to hold each set of stitches...this will allow you more space to insert your needle as you go through all three stitches..also consider putting a cap on one end if you are concerned with stitches slipping off the back end ..take the time to smooth the pleat ...folding all the layers into their best position before you knit through the three layers..using a flat surface to work on(rather than in the air) might also assist the process...let us know how it goes..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well its only 3 stitches that you need to knit together... take it slow, make sure you have captured all the stitches and you will be fine!... it sounds like a great technique thanks for sharing


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

One direction at a time...that's how I get through patterns! Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I made a pleated skirt for my daughter years ago. I really makes sense if you do one step at a time. Please post when you finish. Would love to see it.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

ultrahiggs said:


> OK, I decided to knit a cardigan for myself for a change, after casting on 159 stitches and worked about 12" I happened to look at the rest of the pattern and then Yikes I came across this
> PLEAT METHOD
> Transfer next 3 sts to one dpn and the next 3 sts to another dpn. Place second dpn on top of first dpn so last st of second dpn is above first st of first dpn, Place LHN on top of both dpns, so first st from LHN is on top of last st on second dpn (you have created a large "Z" ). With RHN, k1 through the first st on all 3 needles on left hand, continue inthis manner until all sts on dpns have been worked.
> 
> ...


I think I would love to try this one. The instruction seem to be well written, and I bet this is a wonderful pattern. Good luck. You'll be fine.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi ultrahiggs, its a stunning pattern, sooooo elegant. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Keep going...you can do it!!!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Homeshppr said:


> You can do it!! Be sure to be in a quiet place with no distractions while you figure out the difficult part of the pattern. It won't take long until you have your "I get it!" moment and sail on through. You'll be SO proud of yourself after that final BO. Keep us posted on your progress. We'll be here to cheer you on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Hang in there, you'll have it down pat in no time.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Linday said:


> Once you work your way through the first pleat you are going to wonder what you were so worried about. You can do it.


This has happened to me so many times. It's great advice. Take a deep breath and jump in. You'll be so proud of yourself.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

You can do this. It's not hard, just fiddly. Good luck. After you are done, treat yourself to something nice.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

I recently joined a stitch a day site and was asked what I would like to learn about knitting & crochet. I said I have been knitting and crocheting for many many years and have learnt so much from the internet that I had not considered possible. This is another time that I would not have considered pleating. I still have not made all the plain, cable, lace etc patterns I want to make. 

Yes I have printed the pattern and will be making it. Love a challenge.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do it one step at a time. It sounds daunting, but it is well written. You can do it.


I agree!!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Think Accordian - - a couple of folds in the knitting.

I went to look at the pattern. I like it, but it is very poorly photographed. It appears there are 7 pleats on the back and a couple on the front, hidden by her arm.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you checked out youtube.


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

If you are really concerned do a life line prior to starting the pleat rows. And like someone mention before do a swatch. I have never done a pleat, but humm. Maybe I will have to try. Happy pleating


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, the pictures don't show the pleat well.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Be sure to put a lifeline in your last row and mark which row it is. Then proceed with the directions. If you make a mistake, at least your stitches are saved on the lifeline. I think once you start following the directions, they will become perfectly clear. Sometimes I come across instructions in a pattern and think to myself, "no way." But then when I try to follow them, they are actually easier than what I initially thought. Just don't forget the lifeline.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

ultrahiggs said:


> OK, I decided to knit a cardigan for myself for a change, after casting on 159 stitches and worked about 12" I happened to look at the rest of the pattern and then Yikes I came across this
> PLEAT METHOD
> Transfer next 3 sts to one dpn and the next 3 sts to another dpn. Place second dpn on top of first dpn so last st of second dpn is above first st of first dpn, Place LHN on top of both dpns, so first st from LHN is on top of last st on second dpn (you have created a large "Z" ). With RHN, k1 through the first st on all 3 needles on left hand, continue inthis manner until all sts on dpns have been worked.
> 
> ...


Check this out. It really isn't hard to do, I love knitting in pleats!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it's going to be a lovely adventure for you.


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

SCATHINGLY BRILLIANT IDEA! 

DUH........why didn't I think of that??????????

Bless you

and 

your Heirs!


----------



## mimsthings (Jul 11, 2011)

Just went to Rav page and found the pattern, and saw the finished projects page! Wow, what a pretty pattern. Would look wonderful on any body ......

Beware though, use care when making the sleeves...I took a look at the pattern, look closely at the photo of the model's hands - they are almost covered by the way toooo long sleeves! Too wide to turn up a cuff, so measure carefully!

I don't know who, how or when, someone thought that too long sleeves were sexy????????? Must have been a man (sorry that does sound snarky)

They are not sexy --THEY ARE SOGGY :!: :!: :!:

wanted to add: swatching those pleats was a wonderful helpful idea from an earlier poster!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

It certainly is a beautiful pattern - I love the border edging. I wish you all the best in your challenge as you knit this gorgeous jacket for yourself.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> OK, I decided to knit a cardigan for myself for a change, after casting on 159 stitches and worked about 12" I happened to look at the rest of the pattern and then Yikes I came across this
> PLEAT METHOD
> Transfer next 3 sts to one dpn and the next 3 sts to another dpn. Place second dpn on top of first dpn so last st of second dpn is above first st of first dpn, Place LHN on top of both dpns, so first st from LHN is on top of last st on second dpn (you have created a large "Z" ). With RHN, k1 through the first st on all 3 needles on left hand, continue inthis manner until all sts on dpns have been worked.
> 
> ...


You can do it! Last year I knitted the Ruche Beret by Susan B. Anderson that my Friend Lucia requested (In baby blue), and I thought it was going to be the impossible task, but was surprised that I was able to do the pleats at the first try.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

It does sound difficult but you'll be so proud of it (and yourself) when you finish it. Good Luck!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It is a beautiful pattern!


----------

